# Campground At King Dominion Va



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Has any one stayed at Kings Dominion Campground in VA. Working on a vacation for this July and the family wants an amusment park. None of us have ever been to this one.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary,

I have never stayed there, but know people who have. I have heard good things. We actually have reservations for the 24th and 25th of June.

Tim


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

We have been going down there for the past 4 or 5 years. The campground is nice. It's just past the parking lot of Kings Dominion and there is a free shuttle that runs between the park and the campground about every 20 minutes.

We just took our Outback down there for it's maiden voyage a few weeks ago and have reservations to go back Memorial Day Weekend.

When we weren't at the park, the kids were either riding their bikes or playing on the playground. I just wish I had half the energy as they do.









No Complaints from us.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We stayed there a couple of weeks ago. The nicest thing about the campground is that there is a shuttle that drops you off at the turnstile to walk into the park. You can get general admission tickets to Kings Dominion online and save some money and time.
The campground was okay, our site was a little cramped but it was level and had what we wanted. The folks were nice, the camp store was empty, but it was early in the season. As far as campground activities, there was a playground and not too much else on site, but with Kings Dominion next door, we came back to the campsite to eat and went back in the evening to play some more.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the input. We will be going there July 21 & 22. Before that we are going to spend a few days in Cherrystone Campground in Cheriton VA.

Gary


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

I haven't been since I was a child; so I won't be much help. Thanks, however, for allowing me to remember some really good times and some really nice camping!

( now back to the regularly scheduled thread)








Amy


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Gary,

I live next to the Mouse House in the Orlando Area. Tell me what type park you want and I guarantee we got it! Just stayed this past weekend at Ft. Wilderness Disney.

mvp


----------

